# Remote Assistance "Offer to help could not be sent"



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

Alrighty, so this issue has been kicking my butt the last few days. I am trying to connect to another computer on my network through Windows Remote Assistance. When I attempt to connect via the advanced help desk option, I get the following error:


Windows Remote Assistance said:


> Your offer to help could not be sent.
> Check the following:
> - Do you have the correct permissions on the remote computer?
> - Is the remote computer turned on, and is it connected to the network?
> - Is there a network problem?


Yes, yes, yes, no.

Both computers are brand new, Windows 10 Pro. This is my first time attempting to use the remote assistance feature on these computers. Or at all, if we're being honest here.

I did some research online and all the fixes I've found revolved around the "sessmgr.exe" service. Well, it's not on any of our office computers. I've tried the following and every single computer yields the same result:


CMD said:


> C:\Windows\system32>net stop sessmgr
> The service name is invalid.
> 
> More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2185.


Heck, even this returns an error.


CMD said:


> C:\Windows\system32>net helpmsg 2185
> 
> The service name is invalid.


Mind you, CMD is being run as admin.

What in the world is going on here?

*:Edit:*
For the record, RDP works fine, but I need my users to be able to see what I'm doing when I'm connected to their computers remotely.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

MS recently patched a remote access backdoor on windows 7, XP, 8 and server 2008, said Windows 8.1 and 10 were not affected, I know in windows 7 you can turn remote access off or on.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go check Start > Administrative Tools > Windows Defender Advanced Firewall: 

See that the Remote Assistance rules for your appropriate network profile( Private or Domain ) are enabled. For both Incoming and Outgoing rules panel.


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

lunarlander said:


> Go check Start > Administrative Tools > Windows Defender Advanced Firewall:
> 
> See that the Remote Assistance rules for your appropriate network profile( Private or Domain ) are enabled. For both Incoming and Outgoing rules panel.


Yeah. I followed this guide to the letter, on each computer, including the DC, just in case. I also installed the Remote Assistance role on the DC, also just in case. Still get that error.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using Windows 10 ? The firewall rules are different in Win 10.


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

lunarlander said:


> Are you using Windows 10 ? The firewall rules are different in Win 10.


Yeah. All of our PCs are running Win10 Pro x64. I was able to follow along with only one minor difference, which was the wording of the Firewall folder in GPEdit. What should I be doing differently?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The gpedit tool has done what it has done. Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Windows Defender Advanced Firewall and enable the remote assistance rules in both inbound and outbound panel. The error says it cannot send, so something is blocking the message.

Your online search did not include the keywords "Windows 10" . There is no sessmgr.exe in \Windows\System32


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

lunarlander said:


> The gpedit tool has done what it has done. Go to Start > Administrative Tools > Windows Defender Advanced Firewall and enable the remote assistance rules in both inbound and outbound panel. The error says it cannot send, so something is blocking the message.
> 
> Your online search did not include the keywords "Windows 10" . There is no sessmgr.exe in \Windows\System32


I've enabled it from there on all computers, both inbound and outbound. I've also tried disabling the firewall entirely on both computers. The error persists. =/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to This PC > Properties > Advanced System Settings > Remote tab> Checkmark both 'Allows'


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

lunarlander said:


> Go to This PC > Properties > Advanced System Settings > Remote tab> Checkmark both 'Allows'


Yep. Both the checkbox and the radio box are selected to allow. Have tried with both require NLA on and off. Is there anything I should be checking for on the DC side? I installed the Remote Assistance role, but I don't see an option for it in the Tools dropdown on the dashboard. Any changes I've made to the non-servers, I've made on the server, as well, just for consistency.


----------

